# [NA] NEED SABLE 004! Tell me who you are looking for?



## animal_hunter (Dec 9, 2015)

Hi there 

I am missing Sable 004! I am in Canada and can ship US and Canada. 1:1 or 2:1 SP.  Pls msg with which cards your looking for. I may have an extras.

Thanks


----------



## Rav3n_Owl (Dec 14, 2015)

Hey I have a Sable that I can trade you, but I live in Australia so not sure if you want to trade or not


----------



## animal_hunter (Dec 14, 2015)

Ok let me check your wishlist and I will let you know if I have anyone you need tmr. Thanks


----------



## Rav3n_Owl (Dec 14, 2015)

I have to update my list on here, but I'll send you the link to it once I've updated it.

- - - Post Merge - - -

http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?338889-LOOKING-TO-TRADE! here is the list of the cards I still need and what I have left to trade.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Cards that are italicized and say (pending) mean that I'm waiting to see if the trade will go through or not


----------

